# Walmart sells Heat Bulbs???



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, its true Walmart sells a daytime 75W Basking Bulb and a 75W Night Heat bulb! Geeze they sell everything! I saw them last night for $ 5.64 plus tax. Has anyone ever tried these???

http://www.walmart.com/cp/Other-Pet-Accessories-Reptiles-Amphibians/1043886


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll be quite honest.

They look like normal bulbs to me. The night heat looks like a normal black light bulb. You're probably better off saving your money. I know I always feel ripped off buying repackaged things for more expensive


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2010)

Its perfectly fine if you're just looking for a heat bulb. No UVB, but heat is ok. You can buy the black bulb cheaper.


----------



## HarleyK (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone feeding critter culture tortoise food? Looks interesting! :]


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't even notice that! Good eyes. It's probably a less colorful fruity pebble type food.

Here's a quick quote from a site I just looked up. This person thinks that that food is part of what killed her first 3 torts.

"7. Most reputable tortoises experts recommend never feeding commercial feed to the torts. We followed this for the first Torts we
owned and I think that is what killed them:
Supplimental feedings help the babies grow and gives them suppliments they can't get
from just the vegetables. Their favorite? Critter Culture Land Turtle and tortoise food from Walmart. They love it. Now that they are
getting bigger it's getting more expensive to feed them but it was a good suppliment and that is when they ate this suppliment
really started growning fast. You can also buy little cubes of Alfalfa hay at most pet stores i.e Pet's Discount and the Kalihi Pet
Center in Kalihi where the Grocery Outlet used to be carries the Orchard Grass which they like to nest in and eat too"

That's all I'm finding on it. Can't find an ingredient list which is not good...


----------



## HarleyK (Dec 23, 2010)

Doesn't sound good. Can't believe they have their own tortoise food now.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Critter Culture is owned by Central Garden and Pet Supply (www.central.com), along with brands like Zilla, Kaytee, and Nylabone. I'd be willing to bet the 'Crutter Culture' line is their low-end stuff for places like Walmart.

I don't see enough information on the food or lights to trust them.


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 24, 2010)

I buy heat lamps from walmart, but they are actually exterior halogen flood bulbs (45 watts), and they won't be found anywhere near the pet section.

Looks like with those bulbs you're paying for the packaging.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 24, 2010)

You can also get old fashioned 'sun lamps' if all you want is heat and light. They are usually in white or red, and generally run about $10 at most stores with a good lighting section.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jan 2, 2011)

My 75W Exoterra Infrared bulb gave out and I purchased a Critter Culture 75W black bulb...I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL, any old 75watt incandescent black light or 75watt incandescent will provide heat. You can get a 4 pack of plain old incandescents for 88 cents at Walmart and they throw the same amount of heat. I wouldn't be caught dead spending that much money on something I can get for a sixth of the price - for four of them!!!

It is marketing, plain and simple. Another way to get your hard earned dollar.


----------



## CGKeith (Jan 2, 2011)

I picked up a bunch of black light bulbs (75 watt) at halloween time. They were $1 each at walmart in a special halloween box. 

For daytime heat regular light bulbs, unless you need UVB.

Spend the money on the UVB light, not the others.


----------



## dolfanjack (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't find red incandecent bulbs in my area, they are all cfl's in "party colors". The one store i did find them in had just a few and was $5.99 ea.


----------

